# Electric V-box salters



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Does anybody else have a Swensen Poly Hawk electric V box? Did I get the only one? When I bought mine 2 years ago, the dealer said it was a prototype set up for a snow show. From the way it looks, they never went into production. Do you guys use any other brand of electric v-boxes?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Somebody? Experience with electric V-boxes?


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

I run a 2 yard Salt Dogg from Buyers. Great Poly spreader.

The Sno Way, Down Easter, Air Flo, and Smith stainless Electric v's are the cats ass as well.
Electric is the way to go over gas for sure.


----------



## dannyslawn (Oct 29, 2007)

I have 2 Air Flow V-box salters. Both are electric and I love them. It is nice not to have to deal with 2 more small engines.


----------



## duramax8611 (Nov 7, 2008)

i bought a 8ft snoway ss last year and put about 120 tons down with it with no problems


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

is your swenson like the Magnum poly/stainless salters that meyer just purchased from Imperial electric

http://www.snowbusiness.net/snowbus...Article/detail/459268?contextCategoryId=38623

http://www.meyerproducts.com/products/spreaders-hopperspreaders.asp


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

yes ive seen the magnums they look exactly the same


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Just stopped by my local mower dealer and I see he has a Magnum salter sitting in the warehouse. Says they decided to pick up the Magnum brand of salters for a add on product. Sure enough, exactly the same as my Swenson poly hawk.
So what happened to the Swenson electrics? I see they still sell a poly hawk with gas motor.
Does anyone own a "Magnum"?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i don't own a magnum but just recieved their brochure..i'm not quite getting why i would pay 5700 for an 8 ft poly when i could get an 8ft . stainless for 5300


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Local dealer said $5200. for a poly.. My poly and stainless have both held up about the same. So then it comes down to money?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i just double check my brochure and the poly is 5799!!! (thought maybe i read it wrong) 
it is about 100 lbs lighter


----------



## SGC08 (Aug 24, 2008)

blowerman;629611 said:


> Does anybody else have a Swensen Poly Hawk electric V box? Did I get the only one? When I bought mine 2 years ago, the dealer said it was a prototype set up for a snow show. From the way it looks, they never went into production. Do you guys use any other brand of electric v-boxes?


I believe Meyer sells these now and Swensen still sells them as well.

Does it look like this? http://www.meyerproducts.com/products/spreaders-hopperspreaders.asp


----------



## SGC08 (Aug 24, 2008)

dannyslawn;630825 said:


> I have 2 Air Flow V-box salters. Both are electric and I love them. It is nice not to have to deal with 2 more small engines.


Not trying to hyjack the thread, but how are the Air-flo electrics as far as resisting jamming? I'm looking at getting another electric spreader but primarily for spreading sand or anti-skid.


----------



## SGC08 (Aug 24, 2008)

How slow are they compared to a gas model?


----------



## scoopdog (Jan 7, 2008)

a gas air flo wide open can empty a 2 ton hopper in 7 minutes. an electric will take 19 minutes. the electric gives you twice the control because you have a motor for the chain and a motor for the spinner. It is great when salt is a $120 or more per ton because the contol is awesome. I is not good when you still have 3/4 a hopper full and you want to go in the house and get some sleep but you can't because you a waiting on your hopper to empty out in your bin. It is also not good when you do large lots like we do that we salt at high speeds (MPH).


----------



## SGC08 (Aug 24, 2008)

scoopdog;636267 said:


> a gas air flo wide open can empty a 2 ton hopper in 7 minutes. an electric will take 19 minutes. the electric gives you twice the control because you have a motor for the chain and a motor for the spinner. It is great when salt is a $120 or more per ton because the contol is awesome. I is not good when you still have 3/4 a hopper full and you want to go in the house and get some sleep but you can't because you a waiting on your hopper to empty out in your bin. It is also not good when you do large lots like we do that we salt at high speeds (MPH).


Will the electrics do OK with straight anti-skid (stone chips)?


----------



## scoopdog (Jan 7, 2008)

no not 100% stone chips. you need to add salt to it. 75%-25% will work. remember a pile of stone chips will freeze together.


----------



## SGC08 (Aug 24, 2008)

Ok, but from my experience, the stone does not freeze nearly as much as the salt. I didn't know if the weight of the stone would make a difference on the drag chain with the electric motor, but I wouldn't think so with the inverted V.

Our pile of bulk stone freezes but not like the salt if it gets wet. If I drop a chunk of the stone the size of a basketball on top of my spreader grate it will break up and fall through and spread fine with our gas spreader. I was just wondering how much difference, if any, there would be between the gas and electric.

Maybe I'm just better off going old-school with the gas.


----------



## scoopdog (Jan 7, 2008)

i would say better with the gas. iw as just thinking and i remember that air flo said never overfill or ad sides to the electric units. This would most likely be becaus eof weight on the chain.


----------

